# Show your Jetbeams



## DimeRazorback (Aug 10, 2009)

So I thought I would start a thread for Jetbeam photography!

I'll start off with my Jet-III M and my RRT-1 Raptor!! 


























































:thumbsup:


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Aug 12, 2009)

Here are some oldies, but goodies...















Regards,
Flavio


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice pics Flavio!

I just love the colour that Jetbeam have going!

:twothumbs


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 12, 2009)

:twothumbs


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Aug 12, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Nice pics Flavio!
> 
> I just love the colour that Jetbeam have going!
> 
> :twothumbs


 
YEP,
Must admit I really like the color jetbeam has choosen also.It really grows on you.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't realise that Jetbeams were so rare! :candle:

:nana:

C'mon people!!


----------



## gswitter (Aug 26, 2009)

Been meaning to post some pics of these for a while. The days of Emilion's Workbench seem so long ago...





Top to bottom:


original JET-1 (Lux III & it came with GITD epoxy in the slots) w/LITEmania 2-stage tail_ -loved it and EDC'ed it for a little while
_
JET-1 Mk.II (Lux III)_ -liked it, but wasn't as bright as the original (good thing for run time, but it still bugged me at the time)
_
JET-1 Mk.IIX (XR-E P4)_ -my first Cree light, but I hate(d) the UI_
If I can dig them out, I'll throw up some more shots of the first two with the CR123A twisty bodies and 2xAA extensions.






Top: C-LE v1.0 (XR-E P4)_ -wasn't too wild about it_
Bottom: original JET-µ (Lux III)_ -loved it and EDC'ed it on my keychain, but the LOP SE performed better and soon replaced it_

After the disappointments of the C-LE and Mk.IIX, I didn't buy another JETBeam until the JET-III PRO ST, which I also didn't care for (easy, inadvertent entry to programming mode is a big pet peeve).


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice collection there gswitter!

I love the pics!

:thumbsup:


----------



## berry580 (Sep 1, 2009)

i hv a Jet-I MKII R, but i gave it to my sister. 
When she's back from london, i'll take it off her and photograph it & upload it here.
Even on min (5%) it only lasts 4 hrs with eneloop, quite embarrassing. I'll give my L1D Q5 to my sis as a replacement and I'll take the MKII R back. =)


----------



## Natbyte (Sep 5, 2009)

The only Jetbeam I have in my collection.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 5, 2009)

Well it's a good one!!

:twothumbs


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

Well here is my first ever Jetbeam product, the _*"infamous*_" CL/E (version 1) I was rapt in it's size, power, runtime & aesthetics but what really "dropped the ball" was the twist UI (mainly threading) IMHO, it was my EDC till the threads got worn and the UI became intermittent ... I've ever since sought after a later revision v1.2 OR v2.0 (incomplete or otherwise), I was lucky enough to purchase the example with a spare (different coloured ano') battery tube but I'm so paraniod about ruining it too that they rarely leave my cupboard now :mecry:












Jetbeam's saving grace for me was the Jet-III M the nicest light I've owned to date, here it is pictured with it's little cousin, this is the extent of my Jetbeam collect to date


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 6, 2009)

:twothumbs


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a bunch of nice Jetbeams, but I prefer to show off a couple that are not quite stock... :naughty:











The weird thing is, when I turn on the green one, I taste lime jello, as real as if I just ate it. The red one doesn't provide any flavor...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 6, 2009)

They would be good at Christmas!!


----------



## ledhead (Sep 6, 2009)

My very first Jetbeam when it first came out with the tritium tube pre-installed on one side and GITD epoxy on the other slot. 








Here it's where it shines at nite:




A couple beamshots from about 1 meter. It's a really cool white beam.




Merlin Magician:





ledhead


----------



## Eye See (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's mine :devil:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice 

:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 11, 2009)

My first JetBeam. :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 11, 2009)

Beautiful pic!

:twothumbs


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 11, 2009)

You're quick!

Thanks.

Here's another.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm guessing that is the box that it came in??


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 11, 2009)

You are correct.


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## 13Lites (Sep 24, 2009)

This arrived today from Bug Out Gear USA:
Jetbeam III M OD Cree Q3-5A Neutral/Warm Tint
Looking forward to the sun setting tonight!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice looking!

Beamshots needed!


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 24, 2009)

That reminds me,I need a Jetbeam and a Surefire lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

corvettesR1 said:


> That reminds me,I need a Jetbeam and a Surefire lol.:thumbsup:




What just one of each? :nana:


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a Jetbeam III M on the way...


----------



## Dioni (Sep 28, 2009)

This thread is wonderful!!!


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## HKJ (Sep 28, 2009)

My JetBeams are not as discrete as the green ones:


----------



## berry580 (Sep 28, 2009)

*mouth watering*

My dream light! Jet-III M Ti ! =D


----------



## Metatron (Sep 29, 2009)

HKJ said:


> My JetBeams are not as discrete as the green ones:


and it dont get much better than that the jet Ti M is just plain gorgeous, i will have to hunt one down, the other i have on order...:thumbsup:


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 30, 2009)

No message .


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 30, 2009)

Sometimes, if something sounds to good to be true. It is.

Might I ask where you got this item?


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Edited LOL


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 30, 2009)

No problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't say I had really paid much attention to Jetbeam before... but then I took a good look at the Jet-III M the other day and WOW! It has moved straight into my list of must-haves. Anyone have more photos of the Olive Drab finish? Or better yet, ones comparing Olive Drab to the "Natural"/normal finish?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 30, 2009)

Look a few posts up :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Sep 30, 2009)

I got my 2nd jetbeam today in a trade.. and I like it!!


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Sep 30, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Look a few posts up :thumbsup:



Yup, saw that! It got me curious to see more though... I guess I'll hit up the search and google in a bit.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I owe myself one of those  . Update ,well I just today ordered my first Jetbeam and I look forward to it arrival.This picture thread sunk me lol.


----------



## luxlunatic (Oct 2, 2009)

JB's have come a long way.
Here is a way-back.
Initial run LuxIII, 123 twisty with the GID paint.
Very bright for the time, especially with a R123, and a good hand warmer!


----------



## berry580 (Oct 4, 2009)

My Jetbeam Jet-III PRO Ti !! I'm the first to post a picture of it apparently! 

Btw, I bought a M20 Ti (which i have yet to receive), and i have a feeling that it's kind of like an impulse buying. If someone has a Jetbeam Jet-III M Ti and is willing to trade it (+ cash?) for the M20 Ti, I think I'd be willing.
PM me to make a deal.

Pic:


----------



## Frenchyled (Oct 4, 2009)

My small JEtbeam collection :





Left to right: 
CLE 1.2
Jet 1 MK IIX
Element E3P
Jet I pro IBS
Jet II pro IBS
Jet III Pro IBS
TC-R3


----------



## southplinker (Oct 5, 2009)

Just keeping this thread alive


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 5, 2009)

My JETBeam family so far...

RRT-1, RRT-2, JET lll Pro ST, E3P


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm loving all of the Ti lights 

I am also wanting an RRT-2 more and more :shakehead


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 5, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I am also wanting an RRT-2 more and more :shakehead



Well, quit shaking your head and just get one. I promise you won't regret it :devil:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 5, 2009)

My flashlight budget is well depleted :laughing:


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a photo of my New Jetbeam light. BugOutGear.com did a great job of sending me this light F A S T .

Im real happy with the light and the OD color.


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 5, 2009)

Ever since I joined CPF ive loved the look of Jetbeams and really wanted one for a while but 20+ lights later and ive still yet to purchase one. Ive had numerous Surefires, a few various RA lights, an Olight, a Fenix, a few Malkoff's, and a custom or two. I just cant justify buying another R2 light or another 200ish lumen light. I LOVE the Jet III M and will buy one if they get upgraded to an XP-G. I also love the M1X and the RRT-1 but I will hold out for LED upgrades for those also. 

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 5, 2009)

I really like the newer clips on the Jet-III's


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## berry580 (Oct 6, 2009)

That's ok, get a 450ish lumen light then

Jetbeam M1X 


gsxrac said:


> Ever since I joined CPF ive loved the look of Jetbeams and really wanted one for a while but 20+ lights later and ive still yet to purchase one. Ive had numerous Surefires, a few various RA lights, an Olight, a Fenix, a few Malkoff's, and a custom or two. I just cant justify buying another R2 light or another 200ish lumen light. I LOVE the Jet III M and will buy one if they get upgraded to an XP-G. I also love the M1X and the RRT-1 but I will hold out for LED upgrades for those also.
> 
> Keep the pics coming!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 6, 2009)

Just got my first Jetbeams today!
A Jet Pro 1 V3 R2 and an RRT-2.
Awesome build quality and great output!

I'll post pics in a few days.

Now I want more!! Haha!


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 6, 2009)

berry580 said:


> That's ok, get a 450ish lumen light then
> 
> Jetbeam M1X



True, I forgot the M1X was 450ish.... hmmm... now does anybody make a pocket clip for it?


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a Jet-II IBS (no clip), but I don't have a good picture of it. It's a bit hard to carry because the reflector is so large compared to its size; did Jetbeam ever make a narrow-reflector single-RCR123 light? I have to admit, the UI is pretty nice once I got it set to three levels of brightness instead of that annoying and useless strobe.


----------



## ubetit (Oct 8, 2009)

What is the difference between the Jet III Pro Ti and the Jet Ti M




berry580 said:


> My Jetbeam Jet-III PRO Ti !! I'm the first to post a picture of it apparently!
> 
> 
> Pic:


----------



## Incidentalist (Oct 9, 2009)

The biggest difference will be the UI. The Jet III Pro has the 3 user defined settings accessed through the clicky like is found on all the other Jet Pro IBS models. The III M has the Military UI which has the high mode and 1 user defined setting that is accessed by twisting the head.

Other than that, there are of some cosmetic differences. I'm not sure about the LEDs?


----------



## berry580 (Oct 9, 2009)

Jet-III PRO Ti:
-IBS
-Q5
-max 4.2V

Jet-Ti M
- 1 preset, 1 fixed output
- R2 (only?)
- up to 15V


----------



## ubetit (Oct 9, 2009)

Incidentalist said:


> The biggest difference will be the UI. The Jet III Pro has the 3 user defined settings accessed through the clicky like is found on all the other Jet Pro IBS models. The III M has the Military UI which has the high mode and 1 user defined setting that is accessed by twisting the head.


 
I like the UI of the M model. It worked out for me but I should have researched it before I bought 2 of them.


----------



## Metatron (Oct 9, 2009)

i have just received my TC-R3 and i have to admit it is probably the very best looking flashlight out there!:twothumbs its a stunner!
has anyone swapped out the R2 emitter yet? wouldnt mind an R4 in its place...


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 10, 2009)

Pictures don't do the TCR3 justice. There are rainbow colors in the machined surfaces, and a beautiful AR coating that splashes green and purple. You can sorta see it in the fringe of the beam in this picture.


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 10, 2009)

Finally got my RRT-2 and new Jet-I clip...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 13, 2009)

I gotta say, I'm pretty darn impressed by these lights!

I see more in my future!

RRT-2 and Jet I Pro V3 R2


----------



## Vernon (Oct 17, 2009)

I've always been torn on getting a Jetbeam. I have Fenix, Surefire, and Nitecore lights, but I've hesitated on pulling the trigger on a Jetbeam for some reason. I really like the looks and design of the RRT2, but I wasn't impressed with the rings in the posted beam shots. If anyone is passionate about Jetbeams and has any advice/guidance, I'd love to hear it. Maybe I just need to be pushed a bit?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 17, 2009)

HKJ said:


> My JetBeams are not as discrete as the green ones:




HKJ, those are nearly as sexy as any custom lights I've seen floating around CPF. I know that's very subjective but for the art, price and performance these are pretty darn hard to beat. Nice pair of lights you have there.

Cheers to JetBeam for bringing these kinds of limited run projects to the table.


----------



## smopoim86 (Oct 17, 2009)

Not had this one in a while, but I sorta like the pic.


----------



## fiveform (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## fiveform (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## bondr006 (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is my JETBeam family so far. I will be adding an JET-lllM and an M1X hopefully before too long....and eventually an JET-ll Pro if I can find one.


----------



## caesarkidd (Dec 2, 2009)

why are you guys love Jetbeam so much ?
'cos the performance, price, durability ?

i just got my Jetbeam RRT-0 today, i think it will be my EDC.
it's bigger than my nitecore D10, NDI, n olight i15, much heavier.....(this one the most i like, heavier than the other, and looks pretty too :rock: )


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 2, 2009)

caesarkidd said:


> why are you guys love Jetbeam so much ?
> 'cos the performance, price, durability ?
> 
> i just got my Jetbeam RRT-0 today, i think it will be my EDC.
> it's bigger than my nitecore D10, NDI, n olight i15, much heavier.....(this one the most i like, heavier than the other, and looks pretty too :rock: )



I've been EDC'ing my Jet-III M since I got it 2 weeks ago. I love it more than any right-minded person should.

I took the clip off (I HATE clips...) so it's nice and easy to hold now.

I'm really attrcted by the SS "attack" bezel - I think it looks magnificent, but I'm pretty sure the Victoria Police would confiscate it in a government sanctioned random pat-down in Melbourne.

Now i'm just waiting for the OP reflector to make the beam nice and smooth, and It'll be perfect.

Well, not quite as perfect as that Jet Ti-M :bow:

Anyone got one for sale? Hello? Please?


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 3, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Finally got my RRT-2 and new Jet-I clip...


Which light is that with the P7 in it? Can it be purchased that way?


----------



## berry580 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Zeruel (Dec 6, 2009)

fyrstormer said:


> Which light is that with the P7 in it? Can it be purchased that way?



That's a Jet-III Pro ST, P7 modded by Sabrewolf.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 6, 2009)

My new M1X


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 6, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Picture of TC-R3, Jet-III M Ti & Jet-III Pro Ti



Since last monday I could do the same picture... :twothumbs

The Titanium Jetbeam are of an outstanding quality and are very nice too. Mine will be christmas presents, I could only have a look at them until now.


----------



## Light11 (Dec 14, 2009)

HKJ said:


> My JetBeams are not as discrete as the green ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bondr006 (Dec 14, 2009)

Recently added the JET-lll M thanks to the generosity of a fellow CPF'r...lovecpf






Shoot, I forgot my E3P...


----------



## DArklite (Dec 20, 2009)

berry580 said:


>



oo::bow:

just freakin' AWESOME


----------



## brianch (Dec 21, 2009)

Hopefully I can join this madness in about 2 weeks.. When my JETBeams arrive.. :devil:


----------



## Light11 (Jan 4, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> Recently added the JET-lll M thanks to the generosity of a fellow CPF'r...lovecpf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice. :tinfoil:


----------



## kccustom (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is my first!


----------



## JKL (Jan 11, 2010)

_JKL/klm12 
_










New production


















_klm12-Cpfitalia _:wave:


----------



## brianch (Jan 19, 2010)

brianch said:


> Hopefully I can join this madness in about 2 weeks.. When my JETBeams arrive.. :devil:


They're here!


----------



## rayman (Jan 21, 2010)

Just tried my new DIY-photobox . I just love that knurling .






rayman


----------



## pseudoblue (Jan 24, 2010)

Jetbeam RRT-0 :thumbsup:
Q Mini Neutral White as lighting source


----------



## palomino77 (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are my big Jets. :wave:


----------



## lisantica (Jan 29, 2010)

Eye See said:


> Here's mine :devil:



What flashlight and/or bezel on that top light? I'd like one of those.

Lisa


----------



## T_5D11 (Jan 31, 2010)

The first one :


----------



## corvettesR1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are both of my JETBeams.The smaller one just arrived today.


----------



## tx101 (Feb 3, 2010)

My one and only Jetbeam (deciding whether to add a RRT or two  )






Apart from the obvious, any one notice anything different ???


----------



## berry580 (Feb 3, 2010)

u referring to the lanyard or the tailcap? haha


----------



## tx101 (Feb 3, 2010)

berry580 said:


> u referring to the lanyard or the tailcap? haha




That would be too obvious


----------



## Dioni (Feb 3, 2010)

nice... huh... surebeam lego!? :laughing:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Feb 3, 2010)

The SW02 clone clicky 

Or the bezel?? 
Does it have a finish on it??


----------



## tx101 (Feb 3, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> The SW02 clone clicky
> 
> Or the bezel??
> Does it have a finish on it??




Not exactly








The bezels are interchangeable


----------



## lisantica (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is a photo of my Jetbeam family.


----------



## skyfire (Feb 15, 2010)

that titanium RRT-2 is looking nicer by the second!

i only have a couple of jetbeams, but they are 2 of my favorite lights.
jet lll M in warm tint OD


----------



## skyfire (Feb 15, 2010)

sorry bout the double post


----------



## DimeRazorback (Feb 15, 2010)

tx101 said:


> Not exactly
> 
> 
> The bezels are interchangeable






I didn't even look at the M6! 

I thought that bezel looked different on the M1X!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 15, 2010)

Just a little old C-LE. I always really liked the anodizing. The flakey UI was never very pleasing, but with some teflon tape after a recent resurrection it's somewhat better. The "hidden" beacon mode was neat. I remember waiting forever to get it from DX. This was also my first Cree.






Geoff


----------



## octaf (Feb 17, 2010)

Jet - Trinity, so far.


----------



## Dioni (Feb 18, 2010)

what trinity!


----------



## allen2oo3 (Feb 18, 2010)

first of hopefully many to come


----------



## lisantica (Feb 18, 2010)

allen2oo3 said:


> first of hopefully many to come



Which Jetbeam is that?

Lisa


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Feb 18, 2010)

lisantica said:


> Which Jetbeam is that?
> 
> Lisa


 
Raptor RRT-0. I just ordered mine (my first Jetbeam) earlier today.lovecpf


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 18, 2010)

My latest JETBeam....











Can't forget the rest of the family....


----------



## Dioni (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice, Rob! I'm thinking it'll be my next led light! :thumbsup:


----------



## bondr006 (Feb 18, 2010)

I would think this to be an indispensable light in your line of work Dioni...:thumbsup:



Dioni said:


> Nice, Rob! I'm thinking it'll be my next led light! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gazerbeam (Feb 27, 2010)

My only Jetbeam so far. I luv this one and will definitely be getting more!!!


----------



## Incidentalist (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's my JetBeam family:






I'm skipping the M2S in favor of the RRT-3. :devil:

Always looking for a Jet-II I.B.S., Jet-III Pro I.B.S. and a Jet-u to round out the family.


----------



## gswitter (Mar 30, 2010)

Been meaning to take and post these for a while...

For all pics, top = original JET-1, bottom = JET-1 Mk.II

CR123A twisty bodies:





AA bodies:





AA bodies with optional 2xAA extensions:


----------



## nekomane (Mar 31, 2010)

Dioni said:


> nice... huh... surebeam lego!? :laughing:


Another Surebeam 





BTW, kccustom, if you are still following this thread, could you try editing your post #88 by putting a 'enter' between the pics?
This will save everyone from having to scroll sideways :thanks:


----------



## Dioni (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL ... Very nice! :thumbsup:

I would love to see the other "lego" with the Jetbeam body and the Surefire head, i.e the JetFire lego!  Is it possible?


----------



## leukos (Apr 1, 2010)

tx101 said:


> The bezels are interchangeable


 

Interesting. Does anyone know if the SS tailcap ring on the Jet-III M can be used on a Z58/59?


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 2, 2010)

This is my JB Jet III-M with XENO ST03 V2 SS crenelated bezel from Tactical HID.


----------



## Zeruel (May 25, 2010)

My E3S has arrived. 











Sleek, satin, minimalist. I like. :kiss:
Now I wish they're going to come up with a Ti version.


----------



## Gary007 (Jul 24, 2010)

I only have two Jetbeams:


----------



## Klondike (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello,

is only one 









Greetings

Klondike


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2010)

*JETBeam Jet-III ST M(CE)










*


----------



## fl0t (Mar 13, 2011)

Lets get this thread up again:


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh man, we lost a BUNCH of nice pics. Im with you fl0t, lets get to posting them back!






Business ends


----------



## ksfy001 (Mar 20, 2011)

Jet-II IBS,Nice!

Beautiful pics! Beautiful Jet!


----------



## dajab77 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have three now, RRT-2 , RRT-0 Raptor and the latest being JET-III ST. Nice picts.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Mar 23, 2011)

dajab77 said:


> I have three now, RRT-2 , RRT-0 Raptor and the latest being JET-III ST.


 
And your pics are where?


----------



## dajab77 (Mar 24, 2011)

Captain Spaulding said:


> And your pics are where?


Being developed at Wal Mart  I'm still learning my way on here. I'll post soon.
Thanks


----------



## lpd226 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's mine. That rrt-0 r5 is a beast of an edc LOVE it!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Mar 24, 2011)

lpd226 said:


> Here's mine. That rrt-0 r5 is a beast of an edc LOVE it!



Nice! 

It sure is a great edc. I prefer the R2, but the RRT-0 is a greAt light in any form. Jetbeam is my favorite made in china line and of all the raptors, the RRT-0 gets the most pocket time. Good to hear from fellow raptor fans. :thumbsup:

Oh and that jet III M is see is my next fav jetbeam.. You have good taste my friend.


----------



## bwall85 (Mar 25, 2011)

mine is this but imagine a Jet I Pro V3 in there somewhere too


----------



## gopajti (Mar 31, 2011)

*M1XM*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




Distance 15, 30m, ISO200, F3.2 1s


----------



## MrGman (Apr 6, 2011)

gopajti said:


> *M1XM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cannot see any of these pictures


----------



## gopajti (Apr 6, 2011)

fixed.. thx MrGman.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## cubegleamer (May 8, 2011)

fl0t said:


>



What is that bezel and where can I get one?


----------



## cubegleamer (May 8, 2011)

BC10 is always in my pocket. Love this light!


----------



## Ethen (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 9, 2011)

cubegleamer said:


> What is that bezel and where can I get one?


 
That's the meat tenderizer!

Best place to buy jetbeam and accessories here


----------



## cubegleamer (May 10, 2011)

thanks, Cap't!


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> *JETBeam Jet-III ST M(CE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice mod, I approve. How does the beam look, and where can I get one of those reflectors?


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's my modest collection:






Despite owning 5x as many Gizmos as JetBeams, the TC-R2 shown in this picture is actually my EDC light more often than not. It's durable, attractive, has infinite brightness adjustment, and the brass-on-Ti threads work fine with regular oil, whatever I've got on-hand. Best of all worlds, as long as I'm not going to run it over with a truck anyway.


----------



## AFKAN (Aug 31, 2011)

My two...


----------



## jialx (Sep 1, 2011)

i like this stytle flashlight,it's beautiful thangyou for share.


----------



## bugsykepik (Sep 14, 2011)

my first jetbeam : JET-I PRO V3.0






second : RRT0 R5 





latest : 3M XML


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice set up bugsykepik


----------



## rayman (Sep 19, 2011)

I really liked those Jetbeam lights since my Jet-3 IBS, looking forward to my next Jetbeam which hopefully will be a RRT-21 .

rayman


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 19, 2011)

Quick little update.


----------



## airmj (Jul 7, 2012)

shaking up this thread a bit~


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 14, 2012)

The only JETBeam that I currently have is a Jet-II I.B.S. however there will be several other models on their way to me very shortly. I absolutely love my Jet-II I.B.S. and it is one of my very favourite lights (love the semi adjustable focus), and thankfully it is still in exactly the same unmarked mint condition as when I had first purchased it, and so is it's original box and all of the paperwork that came with it too. I would also like to say that not only do I find it to be an extremely aesthetically pleasing design, but it has also been constructed in an absolutely flawless manner!


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow. Haven't you used it at all?


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 14, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Wow. Haven't you used it at all?



Well I have actually used it several times before but not for very long at all, nor has it ever even left the house. The thing is that I have many many different lights and so I have ended up using most of them instead. I also have many HID lights too and so if I really wanted something that throws over a very long distance I tend to use one of them instead! I would most probably say that it may have been used for somewhere between 10 and 20 minutes all up, quite possibly even less than that!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2012)

It's your favourite light yet you've used it less than 20 minutes in total? lights are meant to be used or they just become another collectible


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's your favourite light yet you've used it less than 20 minutes in total? lights are meant to be used or they just become another collectible




I am not trying to be argumentative or pedantic or anything, but I actually said that it was one of my favourite lights and it really is or else I wouldn't have said it. As such it also hasn't been a deliberate act of mine to not use it at all, it is just that in reality it is a rare occurrence that whenever I need to use one of my lights for a particular task that a pocket sized mini thrower such as this would be the one that would be best suited to the job at hand. Having just said all of that the reasons that I do consider it to be one of my very favourite lights are as follows:

The rather amazing performance that it is capable of, especially when considering it's diminutive size and also keeping in mind just how long ago it was when they first originally came out.
I find this particular model to be extremely aesthetically pleasing to the eye, however this is very much a personal thing and so you may not necessarily agree, which would be cool with me!
I also consider both the construction and finish of this light to be absolutely of the highest quality, and to me it's flawless appearance is not dissimilar to a piece of jewellery or a fine swiss watch!


I hope that this somewhat clarifies exactly what I had been trying to relay, even if just as I have said before that you may find that you don't personally agree with it, which is also absolutely fine with me too!


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 14, 2012)

I was just asking a question.

I used to have a Jet-II IBS as well -- the version before they integrated the clip. It was a very pretty light to be sure. The lack of mode-memory drove me nuts, though. Ultimately I sold it and bought other lights. My EDC nowadays is newer and more technologically accomplished, but still a Jetbeam.


----------



## airmj (Jul 19, 2012)

The guys over at jetbeam singapore are doing some crazy stuff.


----------



## Neginfluence04 (Jul 19, 2013)

I just bought my first Jetbeam a BA20


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 24, 2013)

It's been a year since I posted here, I suppose it's time for another update.





I wonder why nobody else is posting here anymore. :candle:


----------



## Flucero28 (Sep 3, 2013)

I suppose I will share my jetbeams, even though I'm a bit late to the party!

Ill leave it to you to figure out which one "doesn't belong" 

































Hope you guys like them! Lowest lows are awesome with these. From left to right:

Nichia 219, XPG2 5000K, XPG2 6500K, and the last XPG 3000K high CRI. 

Oh and some tritium:






Frank


----------



## KuanR (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, Frank! That is impressive! Have you gave the XP-E2 a try? That would have some pretty impressive throw. That triple is awesome too. If I manage to get one of these it is definitely going to make a trip to you!


----------



## Flucero28 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you Ryan! Funny you mention it. I just ordered some high CRI XPE2's so I'm going to tinker with them when they come in. Maybe another triple build to see how they throw compared to these XPG's! 

Frank


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been thinking about converting my TC-R2 to a triple-Nichia Hi-CRI setup for a while now. Maybe I'll just send it to you instead. 

By the way, is the modified one made of titanium, or aluminum with the anodizing removed? I can tell the control ring is from an RRT-0, if nothing else.


----------



## PCC (Oct 18, 2013)

PA10, RRT-21, RRT-2, PA40, and M2S.

The M2S was purchased for next to nothing because the driver was intentionally fried (36V ought to do it!). I'm planning a 3A multimode driver and XM-L2 for 1000 lumens or so.


----------



## PCC (Oct 18, 2013)

Here are the two RRTs. The styling of the two has always bugged me because the RRT-2 has a knurled body but no knurling at all on the head while the RRT-21 has no knurling on the body nor the tail cap, but, has a knurled selector ring. What if we mixed and matched them?






I think it looks better this way. Yes, they both work just fine and there are no battery fitment issues for either light in this configuration.


----------



## LeGranDuc (Nov 1, 2013)

Here are my Jetbeams.
The RRT-0 Raptor and the TCR10.




















I did clean the lights before taking the pictures. I have alot of dust in my apartment.


----------



## AbbyY (Nov 2, 2013)

sorry, wrong thread :fail:


----------

